
UN: Disconnecting File-Sharers Breaches Human Rights - Mithrandir
https://torrentfreak.com/un-disconnecting-file-sharers-breaches-human-rights-110603/
======
tobylane
I'm not sure if it's law yet, but the government wanted us to have the right
to 2MB/s internet. Which is still a significant knock down that can be pretty
effective at stopping us. It's good to limit what stupid things the ISP can
do, I'd rather the government say it's not a grey area, it's legit. Bt and
Talktalk wouldn't do this anyway, they don't mind illegal p2p.

